# Stepped up enforcemnet in OC beach towns



## Hairy Palms (Feb 8, 2010)

Roadies watch out in OC beach towns. https://local.nixle.com/alert/4651474/

vehicle drivers that lead to bicycle vs. vehicle collisions, injuries and fatalities. 

The goal of the program is to educate the public about the safe and lawful use of bicycles, as well as the safe and lawful use of vehicles that share the roadways with bicycles. Prevention is a key component of the program, which centers on the traffic laws that can prevent bicycle riders from becoming injured or killed due to illegal use or reckless behavior by bicyclists and vehicles. In addition, the Police Departments involved may be required to enforce obvious violations of the City’s Municipal Code to maintain safe operations. 

With more traffic congestion on our city streets and more people turning to bicycles as a transportation alternative, we need to make sure that all road users understand the rules, laws and safe behavior; particularly how bicyclists and motorists share the road. 


Primary Traffic Collision Factors for Bicycle and Motorist 

Bicycle vs. Motorist: 

• 21650.1 CVC – Bicycle must be operated on a roadway or the shoulder of the highway in the same direction as the flow of traffic. 

• 22450(a) CVC -Failure to stop at Stop Signs. 

• 21453(a) CVC - Failure to stop at Stop Lights. 

• 21804 CVC – Yield the right of way to all traffic. 


Motorist vs. Bicycle: 

• 21801(a) CVC – Failure to yield when turning left. 

• 22107 CVC – Unsafe turning movement. 

• 21453(a) CVC – Failure to stop at red light. 

• 21451(b) CVC – Failure to yield to others lawfully in intersection. 

*Reference Source – California Vehicle Code 

For additional information, please contact Sergeant, Damon Psaros, at 949-644-3743.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Newport and Irvine are pretty good at doing this annually. Fines are steep and they are fanatical about this when they do it. Irvine PD was the last to do it so it doesn't suprise me that Newport is doing it now. Beware if you headphones, they love to right this ticket year round!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rward325 said:


> Newport and Irvine are pretty good at doing this annually. Fines are steep and they are fanatical about this when they do it. Irvine PD was the last to do it so it doesn't suprise me that Newport is doing it now. Beware if you headphones, they love to right this ticket year round!


While I agree with the ticketing as a safety issue, Irvine and Newport reallyhave very little crime. Crime is so low in Irvine that youd probably get a ticket for jaywalking if you slipped off of the curb while walking down the street. I know I'm exaggerating a bit ,but I'm trying to get the point across.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I agree with you 100%. The cops in Irvine are known for taking the homeless people there and driving them to other cities to get rid of them. The cops get paid to make that city the way it is and they do a pretty damn good job I must say. I have a number of friends that are cops on the department and are cyclists also. Newport police and Orange County Sherrif's in the canyons tend to be far less tolerant of cyclists than Irvine PD really.


----------



## milton50 (Jul 6, 2006)

Got a ticket on Saturday February 12th about 8:00am coming down the 133 into Laguna Beach. Made a right onto Cliff Drive from the 133 and ran the stop sign at the top of the hill there. Cop was sitting there waiting and a group of us 8 rides all got tickets.

He acted pissed, etc said there have been a lot of complaints from the local Laguna Beach residents about cyclists lately and in response to this he said the police are going to be out in force over the next 4-6 weeks as we get into spring. He asked us to spread the word...anyway...I'm spreading the word.

Watch out, Ride Safe, and Have fun.

~Milton


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Love living in Irvine...especially with two little ones. But, Irvine PD can get a bit overly excited about the "smallest" thing.


----------



## Tight Nipples (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm glad to see this. So many jerks on the road making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a guy up on Silverado Canyon who has put a sign on the front of his house! You can tell the love he has for the riders up there on this narrow 2 lane road. There are a number of large groups that ride this road and block traffic completely. 

It says:
*"Cyclists make good hood ornaments"*

A friend has a picture of the sign I will try and get it.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

rward325 said:


> I agree with you 100%. The cops in Irvine are known for taking the homeless people there and driving them to other cities to get rid of them. The cops get paid to make that city the way it is and they do a pretty damn good job I must say. I have a number of friends that are cops on the department and are cyclists also. Newport police and Orange County Sherrif's in the canyons tend to be far less tolerant of cyclists than Irvine PD really.


+1.......This is so true.. Yorba Linda does the same thing.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*ticket price?*



milton50 said:


> Got a ticket on Saturday February 12th about 8:00am coming down the 133 into Laguna Beach. Made a right onto Cliff Drive from the 133 and ran the stop sign at the top of the hill there. Cop was sitting there waiting and a group of us 8 rides all got tickets.
> 
> He acted pissed, etc said there have been a lot of complaints from the local Laguna Beach residents about cyclists lately and in response to this he said the police are going to be out in force over the next 4-6 weeks as we get into spring. He asked us to spread the word...anyway...I'm spreading the word.
> 
> ...


how much is the ticket?


----------

